# Recommendation: Keyboard from Thomann.de



## Plek Trum (4 Nov 2008)

Hi all,
I am looking for some advice from keyboard / electric piano players out there please.  I am ordering items from www.Thomann.de  and also need to choose a keyboard.

The keyboard is for an adult, played a lot in younger days and will be returning to lessons again so something of good make, quality, size / keys  etc etc.  I was thinking around the 230 - 260 mark?

Any recommendations will be a great help as this is not my area, thanks!

ps: I have no affiliation to the website, just a happy customer previously.


----------



## Caveat (4 Nov 2008)

Hi

Keyboards are a lot better now (for the money) than they were 20 years ago.  Around €250-€300 should get you a reasonable 61 key (probably velocity sensitive) Casio which are fine.  Pay more for an equivalent Yamaha and much more again for the likes of Korg/Roland.

Think carefully about features (sounds/MIDI polyphony etc etc) as prices will vary very widely.  There can be differences of €100s on models which appear very similar on first inspection/playing.


----------



## Plek Trum (4 Nov 2008)

Thanks for that Caevat - much appreciated.  I'll give a browse and see.. feel free to recommend any specific model if you wish (!)


----------



## Caveat (4 Nov 2008)

I'm guessing by your user name you are a guitarist?

I am, primarily. For me keyboards are only really used for atmosphere/vibe and occasional flourishes etc so I guess it depends a lot on how you want to use them. It might be important e.g. to have a very realistic piano or organ sound? Most keyboards do a fair job but if you are really fussy (I'm not) you'll probably want to pay big bucks. 

Personally, as many sounds as I can get (say 500+?) together with a reasonable memory, min. 61 (maybe 76?) velocity sensitive keys, MIDI in/out and last but not least, a pitch bend wheel, would all be on my check list.

That _Casio CTK 900_ looks OK and within budget - but doesn't seem to have pitch bend/wheel - but of course depends on what you want/feel you need.


----------



## Helder (21 May 2009)

Hi,

Interesting topic. 

I am looking to buy a keyboard as well. I don't mind much for having a lot of sounds but I would like tit to have a good piano sound, velocity sensitive keys (of course!), some nice feeling keys (like hammer on), midi in out, and if possibel, a pitch bend/modulation wheel and midi controls. And of course not very expensive 

I was thinking of this one, the Thomann SP-5100:
[broken link removed]

It ticks most of the boxes and it seems to have a good sound but I never played an actual one nor know anybody that has. Anybody out there has one? Please? Or, in case you don't, any suggestions for a good keyboard that ticks the boxes above? 

Thank you!


----------



## Locke (21 May 2009)

Can I just say, was looking to buy Keyboard. Never knew this site existed. It's brilliant! Thanks! How much is delivery from this site do you know?


----------



## Helder (21 May 2009)

Well, it depnds where you live. For Ireland (and I'd say the UK) it's free above 200Eur.


----------



## Locke (22 May 2009)

Cheers Helder.

Looking to get a Keyboard, this site looks great for deals.


----------



## car (22 May 2009)

Im a very frequent purchaser of from thomann and elsewhere.   Cant fault them but I would say you can get cheaper locally if you look around for specific items.   And if you can do that, its worth it for service.  

Last month after 3 phone calls to distributors I bought a piece of equipment new delivered from belfast for 1200 that was 1700 on thon.  low sterling really helps prices at the moment, so check the uk based online shops.

Also try www.xmusic.ie up near the red cow, theyll match or better thon if they can,

www.musicstore.de -- similar to thomann, useful to see if they have it cheaper then thon which they do sometimes.

Also try the second hand boards on adverts.ie and gumtree.ie, lots of bargains come up there.   go to the music board on boards.ie, lot of very knowledgable people on there.


----------



## Locke (22 May 2009)

Thanks Car, had a look at xmusic.ie. They don't seem to have the selection that thon has, and seem quite a bit more pricey.


----------



## irishlinks (22 May 2009)

Amazon sell a few keyboards by Yamaha and Casio - might be worth a look - Link to Amazon Keyboards (they deliver to Ireland for under £7)


----------



## Helder (22 May 2009)

Thanks all.

Hey Car, thanks for the tip for UK shops on the net. Do you know of specific links to any good ones?

I still would appreciate so feedback on the thomman keyboard (if anybody tried it!) and/or any other around the same price range (<400Eur) with good Piano sound and good velocity-sensitive hammer-on keys, with good piano feel.

Thanks!


----------



## car (22 May 2009)

Locke said:


> Thanks Car, had a look at xmusic.ie. They don't seem to have the selection that thon has, and seem quite a bit more pricey.



Agreed on the selection on their site, but if you call or mail xmusic with a product or even a thomann link they'll try and source it for you and try and match thon.    Lots of music shops in ireland wont do this, its madness really when you can just click a button and get it off thon but I supoose each shop  have their business model.

XMusic are not open very long but are trying very hard to be a match for thon in ireland so give them a chance.   Ive bought from them and have found their service excellent.    

Shops in england, oh let me see...  off the top of my head Ive bought off http://www.dolphinmusic.co.uk 
http://www.studiocare.com


and have had nothing to complain about.

dont be put off if one shop is more expensive then the other, mail them all for a best price, there is usually room for manouvre on anything over 50e.  factor shipping as well.

As for the keyboard, you really will get a better review over on boards music board, its where the musicians hang out.  most musos arent financially astute so wouldnt hang about on AAM.   couple of us are exceptions.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (22 May 2009)

I've used Thomann for years and find there great. Any problems with any equipment and it is shipped back and sorted quickly.

I have 2 bass bins leaving here on Monday and i'll report back when i get them back !!!


----------



## Helder (25 May 2009)

Hi all. Thanks for all the help and tanks Car for the tips.

I finnaly bought a Yamaha NP 30 second hand from an ad at gumtree.ie. It is fine: velocity-senstive, cheap and quite good piano sound. All I need to practice and improve!

All the best.


----------

